# Lost local HD



## Tonik (Apr 20, 2005)

A couple, perhaps three, firmware updates ago I lost a local in HD in Cleveland, Channel 3. I am certain it was related to the update or whatever resets when you get one, it happened instantly when it downloaded.

I have had this in the past with updates and I would just wait it out and the next update always seemed to fix it. But not this time. I have warm and cold rebooted, deleted all the channels and rescanned...reset to factory defaults. Everything I could think of.

I have always had a very solid signal always been low to mid 90's, and the TV upstairs that is not on Dish pulls it just fine. I was very careful in picking the antenna and pointing it...the cable feed is all top of the line stuff.....

In fact I can see their antenna from my roof, as I can see the other majors in town. 

Any ideas on what I should try next?

P382
Bootstrap 1015


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tonik said:


> Any ideas on what I should try next?


Try re-scanning for DTV locals.

NOTE: I'm assuming that you've already tested to verify that the OTA cable plugged into the 811 has a useable signal on it. That the TV upstairs works is not good enough.


----------



## Tonik (Apr 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> Try re-scanning for DTV locals.
> 
> NOTE: I'm assuming that you've already tested to verify that the OTA cable plugged into the 811 has a useable signal on it. That the TV upstairs works is not good enough.


Re-scanned many times over the last couple of months.

Understood on the TV upstairs....the OTA to the back of the 811 is solid. I pick up all the other local HD's. Also pull the HD's from Detroit most of the time.


----------

